
Self-charging, thousand-year battery startup NDB aces key tests - trenchgun
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/25/self-charging-thousand-year-battery-startup-ndb-aces-key-tests-and-lands-first-beta-customers/
======
basicplus2
"NDB is a nano battery technology that generates electrons by converting the
radiation energy from the energetic electron. Energetic electrons released
from the nuclide of carbon, carbon-14.

...the energetic electron release mechanism where a carbon-14 atom decays into
nitrogen, an anti-neutrino (which are both harmless and clean) and an
energetic electron.

The electron released then undergoes inelastic scattering generating a shower
of electric charge in its track.

The 3D printed MOF/ACNO/Graphene Supercapacitor then stores the generated
charge for later use. Due to this feature, NDB is a graphene battery
technology as well as a nuclear battery."

[https://ndb.technology/nano-battery-ndb-design/](https://ndb.technology/nano-
battery-ndb-design/)

